
Fishing and Ultraviolence - sveme
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-88492697-b674-4c69-8426-3edd17b7daed
======
sveme
As the title is pretty non-desciptive, the article studies and disseminates
the social media propaganda strategy used by IS using a month of data on
tweets and other IS propaganda tools.

